# Naked Selfie



## mishele

Hehe Made ya look!:greenpbl:


----------



## Overread

Aye are sure that's a photo and not a watercolour? Darn mish that is good!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oh my....

Love this one Mish!


----------



## oldhippy

Gorgeous and I like the flower also.  Super job. Ed


----------



## shaylou

mishele said:


> Hehe Made ya look!:greenpbl:



Yes you did!!! :/


----------



## bribrius

pwetty...


----------



## pixmedic

oldhippy said:


> Gorgeous and I like the flower also.  Super job. Ed



i haven't seen the flower yet...
cant make it past her avatar.


----------



## mishele

pixmedic said:


> i haven't seen the flower yet...
> cant make it past her avatar.


I will admit that the avatar is way more interesting. =)


----------



## EOV

Mind blowing that this is a photo.


----------



## Dagwood56

That's gorgeous!


----------



## mishele

Thanks, peeps!! I promise it's a photograph...hehe


----------



## DGMPhotography

I actually did not fall for your little trick. I know well enough that you play hard-to-get and would not post an image like that here... At least not yet.

As for the photo.. Beautiful.... And I think I'm beginning to figure out how you do it


----------



## LarryLomona

Nice set! (avatar-flower)


----------



## unpopular

Man. That photo is HOT!

Oh wait. That's the other tab.


----------



## sleist

I hate you.
But I wouldn't kick you out of bed.
Just sayin'

Phuckinamazinshot.


----------



## manaheim

I saw the subject and went "oo!" then I saw who posted it, and I went "Ok, so not going to be real."

Lovely flower shot, though. Nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Derrel

You're a real James Franco, Mishele!!!

*Possibly NSFW* photo at link!!!!

James Franco posts nearly nude Instagram selfie, takes it down after an hour - NY Daily News


----------



## minicoop1985

Obviously the flower's naked since they don't wear clothes, but what I wanna know is how did a flower take a selfie? :scratch:


----------



## JacaRanda

Wow.  That is 1000% art in my eyes.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius

DGMPhotography said:


> I actually did not fall for your little trick. I know well enough that you play hard-to-get and would not post an image like that here... At least not yet.
> 
> As for the photo.. Beautiful....* And I think I'm beginning to figure out how you do it *


do tell...


im thinking she is holding the flower low shutter speed moving the camera with the flower snapping and the blur of the flower is camera shake/focus and the blur behind is just the back ground blur.


----------



## mishele

bribrius said:


> im thinking she is holding the flower low shutter speed moving the camera with the flower snapping and the blur of the flower is camera shake/focus and the blur behind is just the back ground blur.



No.


----------



## EIngerson

I feel so&#8230;&#8230;..used&#8230;..


----------



## astroNikon

manaheim said:


> I saw the subject and went "oo!" then I saw who posted it, and I went "Ok, so not going to be real."



I thought the same thing too because, 'ya know, she only sends me those over the cell phone


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> I thought the same thing too because, 'ya know, she only sends me those over the cell phone



Friend, we don't talk about the cell phone pictures! -$&&#&$*!!!


----------



## Victo

Love it, even though you do not need a camera to paint this.


----------

